# Mail Error!



## mole_incarnate (Mar 28, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mail Error!
> 
> Could not sent the email
> Failed at 'mail' command



Any ideas why this is happening? I couldnt send a PM...

I tried again with no luck... im guessing the the PM system has been broken somehow... can anyone else PM?


----------



## xero (Mar 28, 2003)

Forum Thread

Check that, I'm gonna assume it's related.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Mar 28, 2003)

No, its not. He means when you create a new GBATemp account you dont get a e-mail confirming that you created a new account. So he turned it off for now.


----------



## xero (Mar 28, 2003)

...Which is mail related.  So maybe the mail end of GBATemp is having issues.  I figgered you'd catch that...oh well.  As in GBATemp's script ain't sending any mail of any kind right now...PMs use something similar I tihnk.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Mar 28, 2003)

I dought they use a similar script, and it would be separte anyways... PM's are completly different to realy e-mails.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 28, 2003)

I've had HUGE lag errors with PMs. It takes a timeout to get them to send -- literally. And then the page won't reload.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## kefka (Mar 28, 2003)

Boy your tellin me look what happend when I started a new thread.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah, we been having quite a lot of double-posts these days. Someone's going to have to take a look at this.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm maybe the connection the forum is on is not good enough.... im geussing what a T1? Damn i wish i had T1, its just they arent in Australia, at ALL.


----------



## torN (Mar 29, 2003)

Dammit, I got the same prob, I was trying to PM ya Mole.. >.<

So, since I can't send a PM, might as well ask here.

If and when you have time, could you possibly make me one of those very sweet and 1337 flash sigs?

If you can't, it's no prob.

Thanks. -K02-


----------



## Octavious (Mar 31, 2003)

ya, i kept getting that error and then i thought it didnt post the thread or reply or post so i do it again. thats why i have double posted a little. but know i know this so i can avoid it


----------

